# Was this REALLY a Motorola Team Bike???



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

See eBay item number: 280153214696.

It is definitely a nice bike, but is it REALLY a team bike? 

It does have the right paint scheme and the Motorola sticker. 

Texbike


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

If you can get the serial number on the BB, Merckx may be able to verify it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

They did have Team bikes in TSX so possible.

The seller is all wrong on his measurements though.

He is saying that the top tube is shorter than the seat tube, which is very unlikely and certainly the picture doesn't appear to bear that out.

There is a Corsa SL on eBay right now in Motorola colours as well.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Can't say for sure w/o the serial number, but doubtful since it has no number hanger. I've never seen a Moto team bike without one. Considering the # of Motorola stickers sold in the last year, I'd guess it's a replica.


----------



## slojoe (Dec 25, 2005)

The frameset looks just like mine, chromed stays, tsx, flat fork crown. Mine is a 54 and the tt is a 55...airc. The frame looks like Century geometry, as is mine. Gita dated mine at 91/92. 
Mine doesn't look like a repaint, it looks original. Picked it up from a Canadian a couple years back.
I'd guess it's a team model, if not a team issue... I'd be really interested in this too. Awesome bike.


----------

